# Ok ill leave tbt if....



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

someone can beat me best 2 outta three in brawl :[)  (Which is like IMPOSSIBLE to do against me ^_^)

Rules:
No items (No smash ball!)
Stage must be final Destination!
No spamming (Doin same move like 5 times in a row)
the match must be 3 stock life.
If you disobey any of the rules i stay.
I am taking on everyone and anyone!
My fc: 3737-9181-8641 Link


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

GTFO


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

Rockman shall defeat you. >:O


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

If Trela was on, you'd be gone for good.

Time to eat cake, Ant.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

i challenge u!


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> i challenge u!


Please <big>*DONT*</big>


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> i challenge u!


i lol'd ok ur info?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

This is also in the wrong section.
You fail. gtfo noob.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh fine 4 the sake of tbt... hey i'll kick ur wii butt on mario kart wii


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Don't worry guys, I'll beat him.

If I don't ... you can send me angry PM's and cheer for someone else ...


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

kick his sorry butt rock!


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL. I wouldn't want to risk the trio's healthy friendship by doing so. XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> If Trela was on, you'd be gone for good.
> 
> Time to eat cake, Ant.


Heh, i beat rockman (to tht 12 yr old girl >_>)


----------



## Zachary (Jul 22, 2009)

Dude if your gonna leave then just leave! No one cares about you.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

Sureeeeee.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> kick his sorry butt rock!


Yo i aint doin MKWii, only brawl. T_T GTFO my topic if ur too scared to brawl me


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a 17 year old boy.

Now I'm going to kick your ass. Hard.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

I would try but I have no WiFi on my Wii or Brawl.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
Scared to play brawl? What fear could come from playing a video game?
besides, Brawl sucks.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

god trela plz come now...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im actually laughin. You lost before and ur tryin again? Ok, ya know wut. Go on brawl ill teach u a dang lesson.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 22, 2009)

THIS. IS. GAY.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow. I'm younger than you yet I actually have proper spelling and punctuation.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE whats your info? i dont mind winning. BTW im only doing battles 1 time per. person


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

Can't he just be banned?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Wow. I'm younger than you yet I actually have proper spelling and punctuation.


Eh, I don't really try. If you want me to i can start now. >_>


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, Nigel please save the day by perma-banning this delinquent.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Can't he just be banned?


For asking to brawl? T_T That would be cruel and unjust! xD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a real idiot, aren't you?

Please gtfo of our board and play your gay games with someone who is equally annoying.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

i'll fight u if rock loses.(which is very unlikely) plz rock u can DO IT! *cheers 4 him*


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> i challenge u!


We want him to go not stay...


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, for making ******** topics.


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Don't worry guys, I'll beat him.
> 
> If I don't ... you can send me angry PM's and cheer for someone else ...


I No u will


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

we all believe in u rock! must fight 4 our forum


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Rock, ur info? i belived i removed you after our last brawl.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

We're all depending on Rockman. Don't stress him out though.


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

I feel sorry for his mum.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Its funny how he knows im better, and he wants to try again ^_^ I like people like Rockman. They talk sh** then get there butts handed to them


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for his mum.


Lol! XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for his mum.


when she watches tv i go and dance in my boxerzzz


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

WTF? Rockman's not that kind of person! >:O

I pwn you!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

i think he ran away...cuz he knows i will win >_> he just doesnt want to feel the anger. Only natural when u vs. me


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Its funny how he knows im better, and he wants to try again ^_^ I like people like Rockman. They talk sh** then get there butts handed to them


If this were real life, you would have done pissed your pants and run off.
You're acting badass over a videogame, kid.
Seriously, grow up. and leave our board already.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak. You're toast.

Go on brawl. NOW.


----------



## Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd win, even ask Silver, Hub & everyoooone.


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Women dont wear boxers


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i Wouldnt run, i dont talk trash then run. I wouldve tried then taken the pain T_T


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

GTFO TBT. >:O


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

rock make a vid of it post it here so we can see how hard u kick his srry ass!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u would know? o.0


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

ROCKMANE I NEED YOUR DANG FC!


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

You're annoying.. So gtfo already


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> ROCKMANE I NEED YOUR DANG FC!


You have it ...

If not, look to the left.


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081229230338AAITB4Z


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're admitting you would get beaten.
Just like you will on this game.


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

You only play Brawl?


----------



## Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> ROCKMANE I NEED YOUR DANG FC!


I'll Brawl you.


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> You only play Brawl?


He cant fight irl, hes too weak.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

goin on brawl


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> ROCKMANE I NEED YOUR DANG FC!


its 2 the left idiot. u EPIC PHAIL


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

This is pathetic.  You're using smack talk over a game that is so kid friendly, it requires 12 digit codes in order to play with them in the first place. 
Now why don't you run along and play with your toys, you pathetic little 9 year old.
If you're at least going to have a battle, have it in a better game.

I don't even know why I'm wasting my time talking with you.  Just GTFO.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 22, 2009)

No, just no.

Anyone could beat u I bet.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

I WANNA BRAWL SOMONE ;(


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

i wonder if hes lyin about this leaving tbt thing.... lets hope rock wins and he dosent lie about it


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

And I wanna play Guitar Hero with someone since my Brawl doesn't work anymore...


----------



## kalinn (Jul 22, 2009)

*chants* 
FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT! 

eh... who am i kidding.. 
its just brawl. =/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, Wiifreak, wanna come on my trip with me? We'll make a detour and drop you into the Grand Canyon. -_-


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 22, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> And I wanna play Guitar Hero with someone since my Brawl doesn't work anymore...


*facepalm*


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

Ehhh.. Wiifreak, Get a life


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 22, 2009)

I bet anyone 10 dollars that the reason he's doing this is because his RL friends hate his guts too, and he has no one so play with.

So lonely ;_;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 22, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I bet anyone 10 dollars that the reason he's doing this is because his RL friends hate his guts too, and he has no one so play with.
> 
> So lonely ;_;


Not only that, but he lives in a van down by the river.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

u mean in a box in a dumpster


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 22, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I bet anyone 10 dollars that the reason he's doing this is because his RL friends hate his guts too, and he has no one so play with.
> 
> So lonely ;_;


Probably.

Or maybe this person just wants attention.
0.o


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> u mean in a box in a dumpster


*facepalm* you're too young to understand


----------



## kalinn (Jul 22, 2009)

isnt that like 
saturday night live or something?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Guess who gets to stay ^_^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Guess who gets to stay ^_^


leave

back evil spirit back! return to the place you came from, BACK!


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

ok joe ur up. *sigh*


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Guess who gets to stay ^_^


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Each match he took 1 life away and i took 3 away, on the third match he turnned his wii off


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Guess who gets to stay ^_^


What, you're not kicked out of the house?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Guess who gets to stay ^_^


Who did you use in Brawl?
If you say Ike or KI, you automaticly fail.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Guess who gets to stay ^_^


XD JAS0N! 

@nook: that ended way too quickly...

@wiifreak, if you call beating nook a reason for you to stay, that's like beating up a 2 year old

no offense, nook


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

he didnt fight me. he fought rock...


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Each match he took 1 life away and i took 3 away, on the third match he turnned his wii off








 xDDD


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, guys....time for the truth...I have lots of popularity and have a girlfriend, but i have adhd......(not easy for me to say) and i guess i act up when im bored. I can go hang out with my friends but i have to go to a party today  stop saying i have no friends


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adult Link..... i win


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Why the *censored.3.0* are you such a litte *censored.8.3*?

All you do is spam with link's right smash and arrow and I can never get close to you.

You're a little *censored.7.4* who stays in his house 24/7 and never goes outside.

My lucario will wipe the floor with your ass, and I'm not going by your rules.

I will go all out on your stupid, worthless ass. You *censored.3.0*ing piece of *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Ok, guys....time for the truth...I have lots of popularity and have a girlfriend, but i have adhd......(not easy for me to say) and i guess i act up when im bored. I can go hang out with my friends but i have to go to a party today  stop saying i have no friends


Your friends suck.
GTFO


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

joe,plz fight him 4 the sake of tbt


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Hope you like making fun of a kid with ADHD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> joe,plz fight him 4 the sake of tbt


It won't prove anything. He's not going to leave either way.
Because he OBVIOUSLY never has time to get on a forum and act big because he OBVIOUSLY has soooo many friends who keep him away from the computer.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Me and joe should both go against him.

I never fail with Lucario, I just didn't use him because I wanted to save him ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 22, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Ok, guys....time for the truth...I have lots of popularity and have a girlfriend, but i have adhd......(not easy for me to say) and i guess i act up when im bored. I can go hang out with my friends but i have to go to a party today  stop saying i have no friends


K, wth are u babbling about? 

Who cares if u have lots of popularity and a girlfriend? NOBODY around here.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

At rock, fine best 2 outta 3 btw, the smash moves r how u get them outta the stage, and you spammed with metanights cont. slash, squirtles damn wave, and Bulbasaurs annoyin cont. attack

Link only has Strength and airiel moves, (im gettin it from the guide) so his main option is to use smash moves, fine ill fight u again


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

we need battle 3>1 and see who wins


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Wait WiiFreak ...

I have mixed feelings about you now ...


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

u like him?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Hope you like making fun of a kid with ADHD


I lol'd

If you're looking for sympathy, you're not going to get it.


----------



## MC Lars (Jul 22, 2009)

wtf is this?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Umm, rock im goin on brawl, c u ther


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

mc lars r u good at brawl?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

*shrugs*

Never mind ...

Joe, you up for a little 2 vs 1?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Hope you like making fun of a kid with ADHD


Oh yeah?

Well I'm super popular at my school, but I have Super Aids.

If you make fun of me, then you'll be making fun of a kid with Super Aids.


*censored.3.0*ing up the truth online is easy, you *censored.3.0*ing little *censored.7.2*.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

ADHD Means my body wants attention, you should see me in school, i act up and thats how i get popularity. It doesnt mean i cant control my self it means i need attention and will probably do somthing bad for it. It makes me actually frown typing this and well...i dont want to type this anymore...


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> mc lars r u good at brawl?


doubt it.

I am Alright. But let me just find my brawl cd..


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

ADHD Means my body wants attention, you should see me in school, i act up and thats how i get popularity. It doesnt mean i cant control my self it means i need attention and will probably do somthing bad for it. It makes me actually frown typing this and well...i dont want to type this anymore...


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak just go on brawl ...


----------



## MC Lars (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> mc lars r u good at brawl?


No. I do not even own a Wii.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Sbud said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you. XDD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> ADHD Means my body wants attention, you should see me in school, i act up and thats how i get popularity. It doesnt mean i cant control my self it means i need attention and will probably do somthing bad for it. It makes me actually frown typing this and well...i dont want to type this anymore...


No.  You're probably lying.  
Anybody can say that their tough or popular behind a computer screen.  

You probably don't have ADHD, and only recently you have realized at how much in a *censored.3.0*ed up situation you are, so you lie about fake mental disorders as a scapegoat, but in reality, we can see through your lies.  We don't *censored.3.0*ing want you here.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Please just dont make fun of me anymore, i need attention. Rockman ill see you there. anystage and items are allowed. :l best 2-3


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

Sbud said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tell him


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Alright ... see you there.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> ADHD Means my body wants attention, you should see me in school, i act up and thats how i get popularity. It doesnt mean i cant control my self it means i need attention and will probably do somthing bad for it. It makes me actually frown typing this and well...i dont want to type this anymore...


Oh. My. God. 


...I'm not even going to bother setting your ass straight, just get the *censored.3.0* out already.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Please just dont make fun of me anymore, i need attention. Rockman ill see you there. anystage and items are allowed. :l best 2-3


Then go get attention somewhere else then, No one wants you here.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

Even if you DO have ADHD I can make fun of you anyway. :3 

Oh please, Rockman... Please win. X\


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Sbud said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have papers stating i do..... :l I can go ask my mom for them if you want me to. after i brawl Rockman though


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Guys ... everyone.

Why don't we just leave him alone?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

if we do leave him alone....he wont leave


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Guys ... everyone.
> 
> Why don't we just leave him alone?


But that's no fun! :3


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Why can't we just accept him?

He's not harming any of us?

What has he done to any of us?


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, its taken about 13 pages just for him to brawl Rockman


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

All I have to say to this thread is:


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak, get it through ur *censored3.0*ing head that nobody wants u here.

Get the hell out of here, and go somewhere else.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak ...

I'ma watin'


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Wiifreak, get it through ur *censored3.0*ing head that nobody wants u here.
> 
> Get the hell out of here, and go somewhere else.


^this


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Sbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Papers don't prove anything.
If you're as bad as you say you are, you wouldn't be sticking around on a computer, you'd be out annoying people in person.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Why can't we just accept him?
> 
> *He's not harming any of us?*
> 
> What has he done to any of us?


He's frying our brain cells with his bull*censored.2.0*.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and he's making fun of Sbud's super aids! >=[


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY SUPER AIDS!  


HOW DARE YOU SIR!  <big>*I HAVE PAPERS *</big>STATING THAT I DO HAVE SUPER AIDS!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Well ...

I'm starting to think differently.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well ...
> 
> I'm starting to think differently.


----------



## Blackest Night (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> ADHD Means my body wants attention, you should see me in school, i act up and thats how i get popularity. It doesnt mean i cant control my self it means i need attention and will probably do somthing bad for it. It makes me actually frown typing this and well...i dont want to type this anymore...


You sir, fail. You fail for letting yourself get lied to. (Or for lying yourself, I really don't care)
I have ADHD, and all it does is gives you the mindset of a hyperactive seven-year-old that can't pay attention for half a second.
ADHD = Attention. Deficit. Hyperactivity. Disorder.
Learn your facts.
Also, whatever croc psychiatrist told you ADHD "makes your body want attention", needs thier licence revoked.


Good day.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Blackest Night said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I applaud you for this.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well ...
> 
> I'm starting to think differently.


About...?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Blackest Night said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His Medic is failure to team!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

GUYS!

Beating people who think they're amazing at brawl is mine and Trela's job!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

About his personality.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

silver,go beat him!


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Blackest Night said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

I leave for five minutes and find two more pages of this crap?! -____(\


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

I beat him.

3 times ...


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

WOOT!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I beat him.
> 
> 3 times ...


You did well!
Rockman is credit to team!


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

ha! now leave wii freak! *emphasize on freak


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

Yey.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

oh well then i have a probvlem cuz it sez i need attntion anyways i stay on tbt. >_>


----------



## Conor (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> ha! now leave wii freak! *emphasize on freak


Can you do the same please?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Well ...

I don't know if he's leaving or not ...


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

2 my town 4 celebration? if not mine,whos town?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> oh well then i have a probvlem cuz it sez i need attntion anyways i stay on tbt. >_>


I sent you a PM.

Check it ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Dislike nook?

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7237056/1/

Have fun.


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I no hes so annoying


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I beat him.
> 
> 3 times ...


Awwwwww.....

You stole my job.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

i beat rockman 4 times ^_^ btw it was best 2 outta three so after i won the first 2 matches......we kept goin he won 3 times and i won another 2 times 4-3


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

Sure..... If you're lying, I'm gonna punch you to Jupiter!


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> i beat rockman 4 times ^_^ btw it was best 2 outta three so after i won the first 2 matches......we kept goin he won 3 times and i won another 2 times 4-3


kk. Now fight me irl.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Rockman tell em

The rule was first 2 wins out of three wins the game, i won the first 2 rounds, then  i beat him 2 more times and he beat me 3 times, score was 4-3


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 22, 2009)

*sigh* if my brawl game wasnt broke i would challenge you but i guess i will have to cheer on the people who are trying to beat him D:


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> i beat rockman 4 times ^_^ btw it was best 2 outta three so after i won the first 2 matches......we kept goin he won 3 times and i won another 2 times 4-3


Ur probably lying about that.

We need to hear from Rockman in order for this to be clear.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 22, 2009)

Lies! We need to have a debate! Its Rockmanexe turn to decide if its true. if not. We need a referee to come and do the battle again and the referee will watch to see who wins and who leaves.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

I wasn't really keep score ...

I dunno who won ...


----------



## Conor (Jul 22, 2009)

19 users reading this topic
Members: Conor, Sbud, The JJ, Jojo, nook, Hatsumiku, Knightlordco, RockmanEXE, Jas0n, Nikoking, Trikki, Goaliegal49, Wiifreak22, cornman64, Blackest Night, Mr_Hobo, Silverstorms, JasonBurrows, coffeebean!


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Lies! We need to have a debate! Its Rockmanexe turn to decide if its true. if not. We need a referee to come and do the battle again and the referee will watch to see who wins and who leaves.


Meh, I'll be since I'm pretty fair.  Not to mention, my copy of brawl is in my wii so I can hurry and do it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

RockManEXE Tell them the rule was 2 out of 3 the extra rounds were for fun T_T


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> 19 users reading this topic
> Members: Conor, Sbud, The JJ, Jojo, nook, Hatsumiku, Knightlordco, RockmanEXE, Jas0n, Nikoking, Trikki, Goaliegal49, Wiifreak22, cornman64, Blackest Night, Mr_Hobo, Silverstorms, JasonBurrows, coffeebean!


Much better.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

great,18 pages of this ****


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 22, 2009)

yah and most of it is just your stupid taunts nook


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> great,18 pages of this ****


I lol at you trying to "cool" all the way through this thread.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

We actually did have fun ...

*whispers to self*


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Hehe ^_^


----------



## Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

Who won?


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> great,18 pages of this ****


You've been spamming this so *censored.9.10*


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

It was best two out of three ... We did have some fun, but those were extra rounds ...

I dunno ... quit bugging me.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Hehe ^_^


INB4BAN


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll play you Wiifreak.


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

SWEET.

I wanna play some Brawl.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> great,18 pages of this ****


Basiclly from u not learning to use the quote or edit button. Duh.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> SWEET.
> 
> I wanna play some Brawl.


Kick his ass Trela!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> SWEET.
> 
> I wanna play some Brawl.


Then he'd really leave.

I know I won 3 times but he won more than me ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'll play you Wiifreak.


Ok, my fc is 3737-9181-8641 Link
Umm urs? and bbtw, no items, stage is final destination, and if u break da rules i dont fight u.
oh and 3 stock life

Rockman if u just say i beat u this will all be over with, i just need to beat silver


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

W00t. Trela's here even though I don't know who she is. XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

after silver its Trela  i hear shes good, lets hope so


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Here are the Brawl rules.
> 1. No items
> 2. I pick the stage
> 3. We each get 3 lives
> ...



Makes sense to me.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> SWEET.
> 
> I wanna play some Brawl.


This one's mine.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> after silver its Trela  i hear shes good, lets hope so


She isn't good.

She's hardcore.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

goin to brawl, brb guyss


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

*sigh*

I like how I'm magically a girl in this thread lol.

Silver: Well, lets hope that dosnt happen!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, I'm comin' too.

I'm bored.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> after silver its Trela  i hear shes good, lets hope so


HE is


ib4lock


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> goin to brawl, brb guyss


GoodLuck


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> I like how I'm magically a girl in this thread lol.
> 
> Silver: Well, lets hope that dosnt happen!


Lol, I know you were a he, I just got mixed up.  My bad :S . Anyways, I'm rooting for Silver.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> I like how I'm magically a girl in this thread lol.
> 
> Silver: Well, lets hope that dosnt happen!


Imma use Marth 4 teh lulz.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

inb4yourfacegetslocked..


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

oh noes.


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

Nigel


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

Oops, sorry Trela I didn't know you were a guy! ;;


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2009)

Don't brawl just to see if you should leave or not. You may brawl for fun, so I'll move this to the wii lounge, but if i see anymore flaming or people telling others to leave (or GTFO), I'm gonna issue some warns.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

its nigel! :O


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> its nigel! :O


you can see! :O


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

nigel's gone?


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

Silly Silver. Go Ness, son.

WiiFreak: Yeah. If you beat me, you take my title. Idc about it though lol I'm leaving this place tomorrow, so I wont have it anyways.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> nigel's gone?


quit stalking me  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

ok...


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Wiifreak, I'm brawlin' with you also, is that fine?


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 22, 2009)

lmfao, this only got moved.
XD


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

If you have Wizard101, I shall challenge you to a duel. >:O Not many people beat me.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll brawl with someone.
If they want >_>


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

no 1 beats me in mkw


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'll brawl with someone.
> If they want >_>


Hey!

Aaron, brawl me instead!


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. I'll be on in 5 minutes.

@Nook: I'll sweep your bum in MKW.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> no 1 beats me in mkw


Lol, I'll race you.  I go to a mariokart wii forum where I've raced pros who bought the game when it came out and still play it.  But anyways, so is silver fighting wii freak?


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah. Silver's still playing him.

They should be done soon. Who does WiiFreak use btw?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

ok i'll race u guys when i can. i'll host a room and,this topic dosent fit the title anymore


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah. Silver's still playing him.
> 
> They should be done soon. Who does WiiFreak use btw?


Dark Link.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah. Silver's still playing him.
> 
> They should be done soon. Who does WiiFreak use btw?


He used Adult Link against Rockman so...I'm guessing that's his main.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmm this is Wiifreak guy is like that guy wo came on ttc and called us noobs for using items when we dont, Do you  renember that trela?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Don't worry guys, I'll beat him.
> 
> If I don't ... you can send me angry PM's and cheer for someone else ...


You better beat him !


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this battle is done,we won,but he lied about leaving...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

Leave now plz.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*FACEPALM* Rockman already face him and I think lost or won, I'm not sure but no need to root for him now.


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Leave now plz.


Win


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh then IM TO LATE !!! OMG


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

xD Well, since i do what i say, ill leave now,  Silver you and ur dodging was quite annoying, anyways Bye tbt 8)


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> xD Well, since i do what i say, ill leave now,  Silver you and ur dodging was quite annoying, anyways Bye tbt 8)


More win.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

w00t


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> xD Well, since i do what i say, ill leave now,  Silver you and ur dodging was quite annoying, anyways Bye tbt 8)


Yey.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes. Finally.


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

Waitwaitwaitwait.

What happened? I wanna play him!


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> xD Well, since i do what i say, ill leave now,  Silver you and ur dodging was quite annoying, anyways Bye tbt 8)


Good Bye....

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">PARTEH TIME!!!1!!1!1one</div>


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> xD Well, since i do what i say, ill leave now,  Silver you and ur dodging was quite annoying, anyways Bye tbt 8)


Bye


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm sad.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

Yay hes finally gone he was like a parasite sucking out our sanity


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

Now to get nook and Alain to leave


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

we shall miss u.....

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> lol jk! w00t party at mah town l8r today!</div>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol nook ignores the above posts


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

Before you leave WiiFreak....

Lets'a play.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> we shall miss u.....
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> lol jk! w00t party at mah town l8r today!</div>


Leave pl0x.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Before you leave WiiFreak....
> 
> Lets'a play.


Ok since im guessing Trela is better than silver, how about this. If i win, I stay on tbt but cant be annoying anymore, and cant get pplz mad, if i lose i am officially off this site?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Waitwaitwaitwait.
> 
> What happened? I wanna play him!


I win silly.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

...


----------



## Dale (Jul 22, 2009)

sounds fair?


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Ok since im guessing Trela is better than silver, how about this. If i win, I stay on tbt but cant be annoying anymore, and cant get pplz mad, if i lose i am officially off this site?


Deal!

My FC's in my sig boi. Yours?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 beat him trela


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigel said no brawling to decide if you stay.
Either you leave, or you don't.
Stop prolonging it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Lemme eat mah noodlez first Trela, hopefully i win, oh and if i win, im callin Silver to a rematch while he is marth, im not done with him umm Trela read the first post by me and then we can, im eating so ill read the posts only


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

All righty.

I'll see you online, kid. I'll make the room. Gl.


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Lemme eat mah noodlez first Trela, hopefully i win, oh and if i win, im callin Silver to a rematch while he is marth, im not done with him umm Trela read the first post by me and then we can, im eating so ill read the posts only


Gimmi ur noodlez


I like noodlez


----------



## kalinn (Jul 22, 2009)

just saying.. lol 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">20 users reading this topic 
Members: kalinn, kiley-of-leafvill, IceZtar, Hatsumiku, Wiifreak22, Draco Roar, Trela, nook, Horus, Kid Icarus, gerardo781, Dale, Silverstorms, Jas0n, Blackest Night, The JJ, the_lone_wolf, RockmanEXE, TravisTouchdown, Goaliegal49 </div>
is that a record?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela is a pro irl you stand no chance ive played trela
i was 4 stocked ... yeah i only killed once ... i suck


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

here,have beef n00dlez *gives noodlez*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> just saying.. lol
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">20 users reading this topic
> Members: kalinn, kiley-of-leafvill, IceZtar, Hatsumiku, Wiifreak22, Draco Roar, Trela, nook, Horus, Kid Icarus, gerardo781, Dale, Silverstorms, Jas0n, Blackest Night, The JJ, the_lone_wolf, RockmanEXE, TravisTouchdown, Goaliegal49 </div>
> is that a record?


Nah.
The flame raid days were loaded with people in one topic.


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> just saying.. lol
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">20 users reading this topic
> Members: kalinn, kiley-of-leafvill, IceZtar, Hatsumiku, Wiifreak22, Draco Roar, Trela, nook, Horus, Kid Icarus, gerardo781, Dale, Silverstorms, Jas0n, Blackest Night, The JJ, the_lone_wolf, RockmanEXE, TravisTouchdown, Goaliegal49 </div>
> is that a record?


Brawl is too good here lol.


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> here,have beef n00dlez *gives noodlez*


Don't talk to me scum.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for making everything I did pointless.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh.. okay 
how many people were there? lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ramen Noodelz Too?


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolololol.


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela my fc is 3737-9181-8641


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

Silver: Np lol. Also, you really gotta play Kilex today man!

WiiFreak: Sup. Ready? Join my room once you add my FC. I got yours.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30 at most?
I'm not exactly sure, but there were a lot more than there is here.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beef Flavored?


----------



## kalinn (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow.. 
mmkay. 
 :veryhappy:


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah, has long has they're not poisoned by nook


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver: Np lol. Also, you really gotta play Kilex today man!
> 
> WiiFreak: Sup. Ready? Join my room once you add my FC. I got yours.


No. Im eating ^_^


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8) Mine shure as hell aint


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

I skip to the last page and we're talking about noodles XD .


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol kk. My internet's messing up, so I hope that doesnt mess up our fight.

And WOW. I feel like I'm posting like a noob with all of the "Meet you Online" and "Here's my FC. Gimmie yours now" and "Let's settle this on Wi-Fi" crap.

Stoopid Trela.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver: Np lol. Also, you really gotta play Kilex today man!
> 
> WiiFreak: Sup. Ready? Join my room once you add my FC. I got yours.


   

I'm not doing too good today. Maybe after I've played a bit more.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe I should of read through the last 30 pages....


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My family is going on a 2-day road trip, and Kilex wont be able to do the match for another week.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> I skip to the last page and we're talking about noodles XD .


Lmfao.


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Onoez u got the message


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela im goin on brawl, remembeer best 2 outta 3 nd umm........yh no items, stage is final destinatiion


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh wait ...
I forgot to say something ...

WELCOME BACK FROM VACATION SILVERSTORMS!


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Oh wait ...
> I forgot to say something ...
> 
> WELCOME BACK FROM YOUR BAN HORUS!


Thanks  :veryhappy:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Oh wait ...
> I forgot to say something ...
> 
> WELCOME BACK FROM VACATION SILVERSTORMS!


Thank you.


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

How long have you been gone, Silver? I wasnt keeping track 

WiiFreak: You done with yo noodlez?


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 22, 2009)

Have'nt been here in a bit.

So did Silver and Trela whoop Wiifreaks ass? XD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> How long have you been gone, Silver? I wasnt keeping track
> 
> WiiFreak: You done with yo noodlez?


About a week and a half.


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> How long have you been gone, Silver? I wasnt keeping track
> 
> WiiFreak: You done with yo noodlez?


He's getting on


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Have'nt been here in a bit.
> 
> So did Silver and Trela whoop Wiifreaks ass? XD


Silver has 
Trela is about too


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh yeah Silvea went on vacation :O 

EDIT: SIlvea? Silva XD .


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol sorry about that WiiFreak. My Wi-Fi has been pretty gay lately.

Let's continue!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

I wish he would just admit he sucks and leave


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

ya me 2


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

Is Wii perosn a good or bad person now? :S .


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

Bad......


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Bad......


*coughnotreallycoughcoughguhggrg*


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Bad......


^This


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im more inclined to believe rockman rather than nook and kid iscarus...I dont think I've met kid iscarus before...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

Has Trela won yet?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rockman's moved over to the bad side.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I'll be neutral over here.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol why?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.

Once you actually talk (PM) with Wiifreak, he's not all that bad.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So um im bored now...

this thread might as well close


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

wheres nigel when we need him


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

inb4close.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 22, 2009)

hmmm. this topic dosent fit the title anymore


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

Did Trela win or not?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

i dont know but trela is posting now


----------



## bcb (Jul 22, 2009)

What the Hell's going on? o_o


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> What the Hell's going on? o_o


Some guy called wiifreak is like im annoying and ill only leave if someone beats me

soo rockman or silver ( i cant renember i got confused ) beats him 

then trela is like i wanna fight you

wii freak then said i think your better the best here soo ill fight you now
and then you posted what the hell is going on


----------



## bcb (Jul 22, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm... Kay.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beat rockman T_T


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

I beat WiiFreak <big><big><big><big><big><big>7-0</big></big></big></big></big></big>.

I think we have learned some valuable lessons today people! Let's talk about them now, shall we?

*<big>Lesson 1</big>*
<big><big><big>NEVER, EVER, EVER, EVER, QUESTION, MOCK, OR THREATEN THE TBT BRAWL COMMUNITY! YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW BAD TBT CAN REALLY *censored.3.0* YOU UP!</big></big></big>

*<big>Lesson 2</big>*
<big><big><big>MAKING A THREAD STATING YOU OWN IN BRAWL AND/OR CAN BEAT ANYONE HERE WILL JUST RUIN YOUR LIFE. YOU SUCK, TBT BRAWLERS DONT! NEVER THRASH TALK US!</big></big></big>

*<big>Lesson 3</big>*
<big><big><big>THESE THREADS CAN GET REALLY DAMN SPAMMY SOMETIMES!</big></big></big>

......

Lol I'm just messing around with you guys (which means dont listen to the lessons lol). Seriously, stop making these kinds of threads!

=Trela=


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok soo its over now...

im bored


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I beat WiiFreak <big><big><big><big><big><big>7-0</big></big></big></big></big></big>.
> 
> I think we have learned some valuable lessons today people! Let's talk about them now, shall we?
> 
> ...


If you do you will get your butt kicked my Trela  .


----------



## Thunder (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I beat WiiFreak <big><big><big><big><big><big>7-0</big></big></big></big></big></big>.
> 
> I think we have learned some valuable lessons today people! Let's talk about them now, shall we?
> 
> ...


Wow, lol. Yay Trela! =D (I doubt he'll even leave though <<)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, yes I will


----------



## Trela (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol idc.

Fun day everyone. Peace out.


----------



## bcb (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela beats eveyone.

Once there was me, someone else, and a cpu Ganon lvl 9 against Trela. Trela won.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

*Stays* Time to make a new topic now!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> *Stays* Time to make a new topic now!


We should all just ignore the next topic he makes.


----------



## bcb (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> *Stays* Time to make a new topic now!


Umm... Sarcasm FTW?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok ill request if a mod can close this


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Time to go to the advertisments


----------



## bcb (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Time to go to the advertisments


*Leaves lame thread*


----------



## Hiro (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> *Stays* Time to make a new topic now!


Your a *censored.3.0*ing ******

make a topic about you leaving if someone beats you in brawl and then you lose and still stay?

 <_<


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Aww yeah 336 posts, new rocord for me 8)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

338th


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh soo his plan was to get loads of posts and we fell for it 
darnit


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually my plan was to annoy you guys soo much, and to get loads of posts T_T get ur facts straight mister


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Cept Rockman cuz me and Rockman r coo now


----------



## bcb (Jul 22, 2009)

So, you're unbeatable? I want to see how good you really are. Brawl me pl0x.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> I beat WiiFreak <big><big><big><big><big><big>7-0</big></big></big></big></big></big>.
> 
> I think we have learned some valuable lessons today people! Let's talk about them now, shall we?
> 
> ...


Lolololol. Word. xD


----------



## Kiley (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Actually my plan was to annoy you guys soo much, and to get loads of posts T_T get ur facts straight mister


when i read this i slamed my desk drawr like 10 times.


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

I was on brb for like an hour and this is still going on.. Wtf?

Anyways WD Trela


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> So, you're unbeatable? I want to see how good you really are. Brawl me pl0x.


K ill make room 

fc: 3737-9181-8641


----------



## bcb (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is in my sig... :/


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol idc.
> 
> Fun day everyone. Peace out.


Remember when Xeladude made a thread like this?

Good times...


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Cept Rockman cuz me and Rockman r coo now


Yes we are.

And I'm gonna get you a new Empoleon avatar.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Cept Rockman cuz me and Rockman r coo now


Gah, you know what screw this thread.  What a great way to annoy my summer, first I have people bugging the *censored.2.0* out of me since they want to be like the champion in me and xela's hack when they clearly can't read the champion will be someone who supported the game and ugh.  Second is that this summer was just... boring for me, I mean the first forum I go to is literally swarmed with noobs and guh, now this thread.  Sorry if I seem rude, but you think it's funny to annoy people eh?? Well, how would you like it if your summer was ruined big time?
... I feel so much better now that I let it all out.  Okay, but seriously, annoying people is just stupid and why do you want to annoy them in the first place?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Wiifreak22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because he's somebody who has no friends in real life and he's crying out for attention on the internet, even if it's negative attention.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so, but now I have a headache from saying that  >_< .


----------



## bcb (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, I won 3, Wiifreak won 1, and he no contested the last match when I had a stock lead for some reason. Not a bad Link. A little cocky, I've gotta say.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, it seems this thread is slowly dying.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Wario dude, i think im losing it cuz i was doin great with trela, even though i didnt win 1 time, i still took lifes from him, im just not in the mood to brawl, ill fight for real later on :l


----------



## bcb (Jul 22, 2009)

Wiifreak22 said:
			
		

> Wario dude, i think im losing it cuz i was doin great with trela, even though i didnt win 1 time, i still took lifes from him, im just not in the mood to brawl, ill fight for real later on :l


No johns. xD

---

And I never knew I could suicide with Wario. 

Every other time he'd release it, but I finally did it! Weird.


----------

